# Free standing, claw foot shower pan help



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

A customer of mine purchased a 42"x42" cast iron, free standing, claw foot shower base and I'm having a bit of trouble finding a drain that will work with it. Apparently, this base is made with either a 3 1/2" drain hole or a 2" drain hole. I don't think she realized there was a reason to choose one over the other and she bought the one with the 2" opening. What would you use for a drain for this?



















A tub drain will work but because they only have one base that they drill for 2 different drain openings, the sunken area is made for a full sized shower drain. If I install a tub drain, there will be an area around the basket that will hold water and probably discolor. Also, I'm unsure of what would be the best way to secure it from below. A tub shoe isn't the greatest idea because I'd then need to turn another 90 to go through the floor. I'd like to drop straight down into a trap, of course. 

Any ideas on a drain that would have a 4" wide cover plate or trim, yet fit through a 2" opening?







Paul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'd find a cover that fits into the indentation, then expoxy a 3" x 2" reducing coupling to the underside...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

The problem I see is a 2" hole is too small for a 2" drain. Is there any chance she could return it for the right pan? A restocking charge would be a lot cheaper now than after you fail your inspection.

Mark


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> *The problem I see is a 2" hole is too small for a 2" drain.* Is there any chance she could return it for the right pan? A restocking charge would be a lot cheaper now than after you fail your inspection.
> 
> Mark


This is exactly the problem. What is driving me nuts is why they make this product. On the website she ordered it from they have accessories and the drain they show is a chrome plated w&o. It's not like the manufacturer messed up and drilled the wrong hole, this is a product they sell. I mentioned to her that the best option is to send it back for a new one. I know she doesn't want to do that but it may be her only option. I also told her a shower needs a 2" drain and I'm very uncomfortable "customizing" something that isn't designed for this application when it could leak all over her hardwood floors. 

And Steve. Thanks for the idea but I think I'll pass. 








Paul


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

You can't get the correct drain from the manufacturer? That would be the first person Id call. If they don't have it then she's gonna have to return it.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

marc76075 said:


> You can't get the correct drain from the manufacturer? That would be the first person Id call. If they don't have it then she's gonna have to return it.



It's not legal to install as configured.

Mark


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> It's not legal to install as configured.
> 
> Mark


I ASSUME THIS IS PLASTIC! If the drain recess is for a full size strainer why don't you redrill it? With the proper disclaimers of course. Make sure you use double face tape to stick a piece of scrap
wood or plastc under the base to keep the new size hole centered.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I ASSUME THIS IS PLASTIC! If the drain recess is for a full size strainer why don't you redrill it? With the proper disclaimers of course. Make sure you use double face tape to stick a piece of scrap
> wood or plastc under the base to keep the new size hole centered.


It's cast iron. I think he should have her return it.

Mark


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plumber_bill said:


> i assume this is plastic! If the drain recess is for a full size strainer why don't you redrill it? With the proper disclaimers of course. Make sure you use double face tape to stick a piece of scrap
> wood or plastc under the base to keep the new size hole centered.


*sorry i reread this it does say cast iron. Maybe the customer would buy you a diamond bit. *


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

ToUtahNow said:


> It's not legal to install as configured.
> 
> Mark


Depends on your code... 
IPC says 1.5 minimum drain for shower. Don't know the others, but so understand that it can be due to the volume of water. Since its free standing I doubt you'll have body sprays. Probably looking at a regular shower head, a rain shower at most. In addition, a tub only gas a 1.5 drain, but you have no problem with that right?

I'd go with whatever the manufacturer has to offer for a drain.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I did one of these before. I had to get a variance from the inspector, and use a schedule 40 direct outlet waste without the over flow, and use a spud that had the strainer grid from a trip leaver W/O. The inspector called it an overflow free shallow tub. Pretty sure he was kidding. Bad design. Let me know if you need help luggin that puppy in.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

plumb nutz said:


> Depends on your code...
> IPC says 1.5 minimum drain for shower. Don't know the others, but so understand that it can be due to the volume of water. Since its free standing I doubt you'll have body sprays. Probably looking at a regular shower head, a rain shower at most. In addition, a tub only gas a 1.5 drain, but you have no problem with that right?
> 
> I'd go with whatever the manufacturer has to offer for a drain.



He is in California which is the UPC which is a 2" minimum waste. The reason his sump is so large is the IPC will let you have a 1.5" drain but you need a 3" strainer.

Yes I do have a problem with a shower over tub in the amount of water you stand in but it is legal.

Mark


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I did one of these before. I had to get a variance from the inspector, and use a schedule 40 direct outlet waste without the over flow, and use a spud that had the strainer grid from a trip leaver W/O. The inspector called it an overflow free shallow tub. Pretty sure he was kidding. Bad design. Let me know if you need help luggin that puppy in.


 
Well, it's going in and there will be no inspection. This is all per the customer and she WOULD NOT send it back. I wasn't about to drill her new $1,000 shower base for a correct drain so we ended up using this (sorry for the horrible picture). It changes to 2" right at this fitting, that's the best I could do in this case. For all you nit-pickers, I made up for the undersized drain with an AAV. Ha!











I'll get some finished pics when it's all done.





Paul


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Just put in a HD price sphincter shower faucet . That should slow the flow down to about .7 gpm. Making that drain more than adequate.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

What are you doing for a shower faucet?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Are you using putty or silicone on that drain?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

It's a customer supplied valve that I haven't seen yet. The rest of this house is all Danze so who knows what it's going to be. 

You have to see this set-up though. I'll get some pics tomorrow before the glass panels are installed and have the customer send me some pictures of the finished product when it's all done. It's going to be a crazy, phone booth looking contraption made of aluminum and glass.








Paul


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Well, it's going in and there will be no inspection.
> 
> Paul


Just to cover yourself make sure your invoice states it was customer supplied and you told her it was not Code approved. 

Mark


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Just to cover yourself make sure your invoice states it was customer supplied and you told her it was not Code approved.
> 
> Mark


Done and done! She's already been told and it will most definitely be in writing when I'm done.








Paul


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I represented a high end faucet manufacturer and the boutique where the faucet was purchased. Had the leak not resulted in over $800,000 in damages it would not have been a big deal. However, it did and the faucet was not a listed faucet. The Plaintiff thought he had a slam dunk case. His problem was it is not against the Code to market, buy or sell unlisted faucets or fixtures. It is against the Code to install them.

Mark


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's a terrible pic of the framework without the glass. She is having the glass installed on Tuesday and I asked her to email me some pictures after it's done. Definitely not your typical shower stall.










Shower valve is a Latoscana by Paini.















Paul


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> Here's a terrible pic of the framework without the glass. She is having the glass installed on Tuesday and I asked her to email me some pictures after it's done. Definitely not your typical shower stall.
> 
> Shower valve is a Latoscana by Paini.
> 
> Paul


Question comes to mind with all that glass: she hot?

What did you end up getting to work for the drain?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

It's for a bed and breakfast so maybe hot one day and not the next? :blink:


For the drain I ended up using an ABS direct tub waste. There's a picture of it on the 2nd page.







paul


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> It's for a bed and breakfast so maybe hot one day and not the next? :blink:
> 
> For the drain I ended up using an ABS direct tub waste. There's a picture of it on the 2nd page.
> 
> paul


Odd pics aren't loading on pz app...

Looks cool though.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

definitely a unique shower


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Here's a terrible pic of the framework without the glass. She is having the glass installed on Tuesday and I asked her to email me some pictures after it's done. Definitely not your typical shower stall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OOOOhhh. Fra-gee-lay, must be Italian. I like those eccentric little projects that often require field fab. Nyshwerk Paul.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> I represented a high end faucet manufacturer and the boutique where the faucet was purchased. Had the leak not resulted in over $800,000 in damages it would not have been a big deal. However, it did and the faucet was not a listed faucet. The Plaintiff thought he had a slam dunk case. His problem was it is not against the Code to market, buy or sell unlisted faucets or fixtures. It is against the Code to install them.
> 
> Mark


 
So, what you are saying is the plaintiff (that had over 800 grand in damages) lost their lawsuit because non-code approved faucets were installed in the structure? 


How did that make it past plumbing inspectors signing off on a job with those installed, or was this simple service work that went awry? Was a plumbing contractor involved/sued for the install?



I have turned down plumbing work installing no-name faucets, simply because I'll be asked to service them down the road possibly and I don't want the headaches of chasing parts.

The other is not knowing the history of the construction of that faucet. I've seen many faucets blow apart, break in the oddest of places for no rhyme or reason to names I couldn't tell you, because they simply were bought off a simple look of a picture online and they wanted it. 


That's why this businesses making these faucets do extremely well. The focus is always the looks.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's some finished pics off of the customer's web site. Not the best views of my work but it's the completed product. I really wish they had gone with something other than the crappy, articulating shower head though.
























Paul


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

lot of wasted space in that pic, it just doesnt look finished , im not in love with it


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

free standing clawfoot shower pan over hardwood? Thats really asking for problems.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Here's some finished pics off of the customer's web site. Not the best views of my work but it's the completed product. I really wish they had gone with something other than the crappy, articulating shower head though.
> 
> Paul


Nice looking work bro.

Just remember there will ALWAYS be haters!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> lot of wasted space in that pic, it just doesnt look finished , im not in love with it





c-note said:


> free standing clawfoot shower pan over hardwood? Thats really asking for problems.


Makes all the sense in the world.

The customer has enough money, square footage, and imagination to choose style and fun over function.

Great job RS! :thumbup:


----------

